# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  New Design - What do you think?

## Eddie

Well, 3DPrintBoard 2.0 is here!  We understand that Version 1.0 was not all that appealing to the human eye.  Please let me know what you think about our new design!

Eddie

----------


## Davo

It looks fine. I'm here for content, not dressing, although I understand the desire to tweak your install.  :Smile:

----------


## old man emu

It sure is eye-striking. Give us a few days and we'll get used to it.

OME

----------

